# universities for expat teens ?



## Frech (Sep 10, 2012)

A friend of mine lives there. They got great universities to choose from.

My friends daughter when to Ateneo de Manila if I'm not mistaken. Good schools with high standard education.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

UP or Univ of Philippines is the premier school but not sure if foreigners get in or how. Google it. Me ex-parent in laws both.went there and later very successful exceeded here in US.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

It is either UP, Ateneo de Manila and in some degree De La Salle University Manila...


----------



## tutor des (Nov 30, 2012)

why dont you inquire in DeLa Salle Taft, UP Manila/ UP Diliman, Ateneo de Manila University, other good universities would be Far Eastern University, Centro Escolar University, University of Sto. Tomas in Manila also


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Schools*



byronc said:


> hi,
> 
> i am being relocated to manila and have two sons ready to go to university.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the site. I'm told that University Of The Philippines in Manila is supposed to be the best. I have no first hand knowledge though.
You might have a visit with your embassy in Manila when you arrive and perhaps they would have better info for you. I would advise that you make no decisions for any reason before you arrive and have a chance to check things over yourself. Send no money for schools or anything else for any reason--it would likely be a scam and disappear.


Best of luck

Gene


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I came across this ranking list of Philippines Universities, it might be useful:

Top Colleges & Universities in the Philippines | 2012 University Web Rankings

Richard


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

The thing to check is whether the degree they get in the 'Pines is equivalent to the degree they offer in your home country. i found out that the BS degree I have from the 'pines is not enough. Needed some more 'credits' for them to recognise it over in the UK especially when I wanted to do a masteral degree and a teaching certificate. Maybe different these days but this was the difficulty I had a few years ago.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

rj.uk said:


> The thing to check is whether the degree they get in the 'Pines is equivalent to the degree they offer in your home country. i found out that the BS degree I have from the 'pines is not enough. Needed some more 'credits' for them to recognise it over in the UK especially when I wanted to do a masteral degree and a teaching certificate. Maybe different these days but this was the difficulty I had a few years ago.


The problem still exists. It's not so much whether the degree is equivalent, it's whether the hiring company or academic institution recognises it as equivalent. My old company in Singapore would only accept grads from certain Philippines universities for diploma level positions. Other companies were not so picky.

Richard


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Did you check out University of the Philippines Diliman? That's where my wife went to and it's probably the best school in the country. However, I'll tell you that it still doesn't count for much and it's really going to depend on the field they go into. 

A lot of "doctors" here in the Philippines go to the US/Aus/UK/wherever and have to work as nurses. A lot of those with degrees in "nursing" from the Philippines go abroad and end up working as assistants or home-health caregivers. 

If you want to get certain licensures in the US, you will have to go to an accredited school in the USA and no degree in the Philippines is going to count. 

You have to remember that as of now (it's changing this year), high school only went up until grade 10. That means the first 2 years of "university" here are basically the last 2 years of high school in other countries... so even a 4 year degree is seen as an associate's degree by a lot of people. 

Putting them in UPD or Ataneo where the coursework might be more difficult and internationally standardized would probably prepare your children to take whatever tests/licensure exams that will be required to supplement their international degree when they get stateside again. 

Also, if you don't plan on staying here for 4 years (or however long it takes them to get their diploma), you might want to check back with prospective schools in your home country and see which courses will transfer credit so you aren't wasting your time/money on classes that won't transfer.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Forgot to add: a lot of people distrust any degree from the Philippines because you can make your way down to Rizal Avenue and buy a forged degree for about $30...they call the fake degree holders "Recto University Graduates".. and trust me, there are thousands of people abroad using that fake degree to land jobs they aren't qualified for and people are starting to catch on ... and it is making a legitimate degree from here look bad as collateral damage.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Most definitely U.P. Diliman, Ateneo de Manila and De La Salle University, if you're in Metro Manila. All three have incredibly high standards.


----------



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

Wait a minute, are you telling me that the $20,000 I spent for a diploma could have been bypassed and I could have had gotten it on the street for $30? Boy did I screw up. Thanks and yes I agree, just surf the net and everyone is selling copies of something on it. I will watch this site because I want my son to go to a good college. Thanks to all who will post info on this for us to read.


----------

